# Открытый раздел > До рождения >  Когда рожать второго ребёнка?

## ПрЫнцесска

Как думаете, какой перерыв между первым и вторым ребёнком наиболее оптимальный? Хочется родить сейчас, но понимаю, что с двумя маленькими детьми будет очень тяжело.

----------


## yakudza

Вообще специалисты сейчас рекомендуют выдерживать 2,25 года и более, прежде чем рожать второго. Это обосновано и с медицинской, и с психологической точек зрения. 
На счет максимального срока, моё мнение, 5-6 лет. Оптимально 3-4 года. У нас с братом 4 года разница, и это чудесно!

----------


## Домик в деревне

У рожаны читала рекомендации делать разницу от 3 до 5ти лет. Меньше 3х якобы опасно с физиологической точки зрения и для психики старшего ребенка, которому не додадут заботы и он раньше времени станет взрослым, поэтому будет сильное соперничество. Ну а больше 5ти, якобы, у мамы пропадает навык ухода за младенцем. 
Мне лично кажется, что истина где-то рядом. Что хорошо, когда разница не меньше 3х, но если получается раньше ребенок, то значит так оно и задумано было =)))
Мой муж считает, что оптимально 4 года, у него такая разница с сестрой. Действительно, у них теплые отношения.

----------


## Lena

У моих малышей разница 3 года и 6,5 мес!Старший просто обожает младшего! На мой взгляд это и есть золотая середина!

----------


## nezabudka

У меня разница между сыном и дочкой 3 года 10 мес. Тоже считаю, что оптимальная разница 4 года. Я бы лично не хотела кормить будучи беременной. Да и передышка нужна.

----------


## Jazz

А вот у нас с сестрой разница почти 5 лет. И пока мы были маленькие, нам было трудно (хотя с возрастом это прошло). Да, мы играли вместе, общих игр было много. Но очень часто ссорились, аж до драк - так воевали. Хотя, конечно, это и от темперамента детишек зависит... А есть у меня знакомая, у которой сестра старше ее на 13 лет. Так души друг в друге не чают! У всех по разному...
Но в общем согласна, что 4 года - оптимально. Второго хотела бы родить именно с таким перерывом. Вот только ума не приложу как это сочетать с моей любимой работой: выйти на год-полтора и снова в декрет?...

----------


## Амина

У моего мужа с сестрой разница 8 лет, вот и они друг  друге души не чают))) У моих мальчишек - 1,9. Я хотела погодков, кормила во время беременности - ничего сложного, ни морально, ни физически. Тяжело стало потом, когда начали разниться режимы, когда меня хотели все и сразу))))) Но мальчишки дружны невероятно!) ПОка Арсений в саду, Тимошка скучает, спрашивает. Когда приходим за АРсением, он в первую очередь бежит Тимошку обнимать))))) В общем, я не жалею ни разу, что решила родить погодков)))) Но с третьим подожду годика 4.
Да, с нехваткой внимания старшему я согласна. Но это будет в любом возрасте. Ребенку всегда нужно внимание и 100%. Рождение второго ребенка всегда будет вызывать ревность. Имхо, чем меньше ребенок, тем проще с этим справиться)

----------


## Домик в деревне

Я недавно читала очень интересную статью.
Немного процитирую из нее. Как раз по поводу промежутка между детьми.

_Интервал_

Мнения по этому вопросу существенно расходятся  :Smile:  Большое влияние оказывает родительский опыт и установки. Любую позицию можно обосновать, однако не забудьте принять внимание следующие вещи:

1. _Истощенность организма._ Даже если вы ее не чувствуете, беременность прошла на ура, ГВ не создает никаких трудностей, чувствуете себя отлично, ногти-зубы-волосы на местах. И тем не менее, наступает вторая беременность — и выясняется, что железо падает катастрофически, кости болят, усталость и тд и тп и пр. С точки зрения физиологии интервал менее 3 лет недостаточен для восстановления сил после беременности, родов и ГВ (конечно это зависит от приема витаминов и длительности ГВ).

2. _Ваша работа и социальная активность_. Вы уже нагулялись на каблуках, наобщались с людьми вне дома, находились в театры, восстановили квалификацию и готовы еще пару лет не принадлежать себе?

3. _Возраст старшего ребенка._ Как только вы забеременеете, вам придется отлучить его от груди (либо он сам отлучится) и снять с рук. Готов ли он к такому повороту событий? А вы? Как собираетесь успокаивать ребенка, не имея возможности взять на ручки? Умеете ли вообще по-другому общаться и решать его потребности?

4. _Возможность объяснить старшему_ — хотя бы на момент рождения. Нахождение ребенка в сознательном возрасте для возможности договориться, понять мамины объяснения, принять новые правила жизни в семье, облегчает задачу взаимодействия детей.

5. _Возрастные кризисы старшего и резкая перемена режима_. Важно, чтобы рождение нового ребенка не совпало с основными кризисами (3 лет, года), а также походом в детский сад или школу. Кризисы усугубятся, а поход в детский сад будет восприниматься не новым интересным мероприятием, а попыткой сплавить старшего из дома, чтобы спокойно заниматься конкурентом (да так оно и есть, не приукрасишь никак — так вот это НЕНОРМАЛЬНО. Ребенок не должен исчезнуть из дома и не мешать вам из-за того, что вы завели себе нового. Помните всегда, что заводите вы ребенка СЕБЕ, а не старшему).

----------


## Амина

Не соглашусь только с одноим - ребенка брать на руки можно всегда, пузик совсем не мешает))

Ну и, конечно, совсем необязательно отлучать ребенка от ГВ и, уж тем более, он не откажется сам!)) Только некаждая мама это сможет...

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Да, наверно года 3 - это оптимально. Вот только как к этому отнесутся на работе...

----------


## kiara

А я думаю, да нет, я уверена, что и второго и следующих деток, рожать надо, когда душа требует и сердце готово впустить нового человечка)
Мы тоже когда-то думали, когда же будет "оптимально" - вот подрос старший, ему уже 3, хорошая разница...Но не в этот год, ни в следующий, ни позже - ничего не получалось...
У наших сыновей разница 12 лет. Старший - совсем юноша уже, а младший - озорник и настоящий баловень семьи...Но между ними такая связь!!! Мы с мужем можем только завидовать их единству, их братству, их настоящей кровности...Это сложно выразить -это надо видеть...Это надо чувствовать. Малыш с нами уже 1,5 года и  старший сын проводил с ним ни чуть не меньше времени, чем мы с мужем, он и в слинге его даже носит) Он ждал рождения с тем же трепетом, что и мы, он готов был на роды ехать, да его не брали)))
Сейчас для малыша - он не просто старший брат, он его Бог, а мелкий - мелкий для него воплощение всей нежности и заботы, старший любит его невероятно, его глаза так светятся, когда он смотрит на малыша!!!
Наш малыш пришел к нам сам тогда, когда решил, и все эти тяжелые годы потерь и безнадежных ожиданий вмиг исчезли, мы как будто всегда так жили - я, муж, старший сын и младший сын)
ПрЫнцеска - а что Вас пугает отношение на работе? Трудовой кодекс у нас в стране, слава Богу, никто не отменял) Для меня-это последнее, о чем бы я подумала)

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Ну, работа меньше всего сейчас волнует. Сейчас у меня другая забота - дочка болеет, сильно капризничает, а я очень устала. Поэтому будем восстанавливать свои силы, а потом видно будет

----------


## Lena

я лично вышла на работу после декрета с 11 недельками беременности! И ничего очень хорошо приняли-сказали через 3 года приходи за дочкой!

----------


## mamaRita

а я вообще не вышла на работу из декрета - заехала только заявление на новый отпуск декретный написать :Smile: ) И тоже все только поздравляли да восхищались! А что им остается? Беременная женщина - она ж как священная корова, ничего с ней ни сделаешь - ни уволишь, ни зарплату не уменьшишь! По трудовому кодексу, разумеется.

а в целом 4 года считаются оптимальными всеми специалистами. Ну и пусть, а у нас только 2 получилось :Smile:  И пока еще маленькому 8 месяцев, и трудно еще говорить о том, как у них сложатся отношения, но я искренне верю, что главное в этом - психологическая обстановка в семье и усилия родителей, направленные на то, чтобы дети дружили, а не соперничали. Хотя все кругом не верят и говорят, что они все равно будут драться :Smile: 

kiara +1 и спасибо за такое прекрасное сообщение, вам стихи писать надо!

----------


## Амина

И все равно мои так и не дерутся... Хоть и меня с самого рождения Тимошкиного пугали))

----------

